# following from another thread ...



## leoniebabey

who has tattoos ? show em :)

here are mine
 



Attached Files:







299852_2183446338026_1003011881_32512337_1540934363_n.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 15









308043_2233935560225_1003011881_32551278_661279176_n.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 15









382027_2303480378802_1003011881_32606333_1249660686_n.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Lanna

I don't have any yet. I plan to get my babies name on me. I just have to decide where and how big :haha:


----------



## leoniebabey

Thats why i dont have his name just yet cant decide where "/


----------



## ~RedLily~

I have two. One on my lower back, one on my shoulder blade. I know very original :rofl:
I want to get LO's name when I stop bfing but not sure where.


----------



## xforuiholdonx

I have three and wish I could post pictures to show you them, but you have me on fb Leonie, and they are there . Anyway, i have a leg piece done, a small flower on my hip, and a cross on my back


----------



## leoniebabey

just went to check there lovely but wow the back one looks painful lol!!


----------



## JadeBaby75

I have two. One on my foot another on my ankle. Ill take pics when I get home! Im getting my babies name but IDK what exactly.


----------



## brandonsgirl

Ooo i love tattoos.... Heres mine: 
Kents name and then the ribbon is for my nan (r.i.p :cry:)
 



Attached Files:







31607_437516206977_644971977_5610811_3273303_n.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 12









294386_10150468732591978_644971977_11093307_1188194372_n.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## leoniebabey

ah there lovely, the one on my leg is for my nana she loved lillys they were her fave flower


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

mine :thumbup:

& getting another in june fro my toes to my hip, big one! excited!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0964.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 38









Mikah and i.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 35


----------



## rainbows_x

I'm getting mine on Saturday :happydance:


----------



## AirForceWife7

https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm56/Kelseyx71/249752_10150204516476037_528651036_6919245_2356916_n.jpg

:thumbup:


----------



## MommyGrim

This is the one I got in July :thumbup: 

I'm a HUGE Harry Potter fan, and I felt that it was only appropriate to get it at the end of the series =]

And this is the one that I plan to get someone within the month as a gift from OH for Chirstmas :happydance: 

I love it as it allows me to add my future children to it :flower:


----------



## x__amour

I don't have any. Don't know what I would get. :/


----------



## Leah_xx

I plan on getting mine in Jan.
Im getting Gracelynn across my one wrist and 10.07.10 on the other one


----------



## sarah0108

This is mine, its on the bottom of my arm :haha: in the middle of where my wrist and elbow are. It's in quite a weird position but i love it

Its a Rose for my nanna, we lost her to cancer and her name was Rose


I only have this on atm, but i have about 4 more i'd like when i can afford it lol
 



Attached Files:







tattoo2.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 13









tattoo.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## wishuwerehere

AirForceWife7 said:


> https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm56/Kelseyx71/249752_10150204516476037_528651036_6919245_2356916_n.jpg
> 
> :thumbup:

I've seen this before on these threads and I always think it's really beautiful :D

I don't have any tattoos yet, I have a couple of ideas but I've always said I have to sit on them for at least a year before I get them done and if I still like them then I'll go...it's screened out a couple already lol.


----------



## vaniilla

I don't have any and would never get them :flower:


----------



## Rhio92

I'm getting a few in the new year :)


----------



## we can't wait

Kelsey, I love love love your tattoo. It's so gorgeous and clean-- the artist did a fantastic job!

I only have one at the moment. I know I am getting at least two more soon (as soon as I figure out what I want, and where). I'm getting one for LO, and DH and I are getting matching ones. :thumbup:

Below: My only tattoo. My mom and I have matching hearts on our hands. :cloud9:
https://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc198/kellyluvsgryff/hearts/Untitled-1.png


----------



## sarah0108

vaniilla said:


> I don't have any and would never get them :flower:

Can i ask why? :)


----------



## we can't wait

MommyGrim said:


> This is the one I got in July :thumbup:
> View attachment 309302
> 
> I'm a HUGE Harry Potter fan, and I felt that it was only appropriate to get it at the end of the series

OMGosh, Treslyn... I *love* your HP tattoo.


----------



## AirForceWife7

Thank you so much Kelly & wishuwerehere! (sorry don't know your name :blush:)

I want another one sooo bad :brat:


----------



## brandonsgirl

Lol my OH actually came home last night and said I'm getting you a tattoo on sat lol. I'm going to get 'you'll never walk alone' on my right foot. It's a lyric from the song 'you'll never walk alone' by robson and Jerome. My grandad and I used to sing it all the time when I was little and its the anthem to Liverpool football team (about the only thing my dad and I have in common)

I also wanna get some leapod print on the side of my other foot..


----------



## lauram_92

I want to get Oliver's name on my wrist, not sure if I would get his birth date too or not.. Haven't really thought about it, I'm the sort of person that would need it planned out very exact before I get it put onto my body forever.

Kelsey, I absolutely love your tattoo! It is so well done. How long did it take?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Lol don't judge me :D

Spoiler
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/281594_10150282369682094_510612093_7934297_1521587_n.jpg that I want to cover with when I have the money https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-OyItErrXt_w/Tlfoelzu8pI/AAAAAAAAJJc/1fUFtyNK-GA/s1600/Phoenix+Tattoo+Pattern46.jpg
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/20868_413881762093_510612093_4567505_926537_n.jpg
https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/8724_150060897093_510612093_2707406_3910953_a.jpg


----------



## MrsEngland

I have 4 stars on the back of my neck (one for my mum,dad,sister and me. My mum n sister have the same). A star behind each ear (just because lol). My husbands name with a heart design that i drew on the base of my back and delilah's name and DOB on my left wrist in the disney font.


----------



## Mii

Spoiler
https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/mii_111/CIMG0997.jpg
https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/mii_111/CIMG0999.jpg
https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/mii_111/CIMG1000.jpg
https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/mii_111/CIMG1005.jpg

I want to get another tattoo :blush: I want to get LOVE and HATE writen down the sides of my arm. LOVE will be on the arm that Myles name is on and HATE will be on my left arm were there are old scars. 
It will be a really meaningful tattoo(s) to me so once I get enough Im getting them :flower: (No idea how much they will cost tho.. lol)


----------



## Nervousmomtob

https://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n629/tessalynnr/5639f38e.jpg

My only one so far. Me and Joey have it matching on our wrists. It means love 
I want to get a memorial tat for my mom but don't know what I want yet and want Rileys name.


----------



## AirForceWife7

lauram_92 said:


> I want to get Oliver's name on my wrist, not sure if I would get his birth date too or not.. Haven't really thought about it, I'm the sort of person that would need it planned out very exact before I get it put onto my body forever.
> 
> Kelsey, I absolutely love your tattoo! It is so well done. How long did it take?

Thanks Laura :kiss: It took about 3.5-4 hours. Most of that time went to the detailing on the script & shading :D x


----------



## vinteenage

Kelsey, you're tattoo is really lovely. Where is it? I can't tell....


----------



## amygwen

I only have one, this is the only good picture I have of it:

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/5652_1213218811495_1259542930_602789_7080067_n.jpg

I was a bit tipsy LOL to say the least :blush:

I want more, I just haven't decided yet. I was going to get one for my 21st birthday but I was still BFing and didn't want to risk it incase of the chance of infection.


----------



## AirForceWife7

vinteenage said:


> Kelsey, you're tattoo is really lovely. Where is it? I can't tell....

Thanks, Daphne! It's on the back of my left shoulder blade .. sorry, I'm built like a ten year old boy :haha:


----------



## 10.11.12

we can't wait said:


> Kelsey, I love love love your tattoo. It's so gorgeous and clean-- the artist did a fantastic job!
> 
> I only have one at the moment. I know I am getting at least two more soon (as soon as I figure out what I want, and where). I'm getting one for LO, and DH and I are getting matching ones. :thumbup:
> 
> Below: My only tattoo. My mom and I have matching hearts on our hands. :cloud9:
> https://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc198/kellyluvsgryff/hearts/Untitled-1.png

This is the kind of tattoo I would want if I ever decided to get one. Just something small and simple.


----------



## x__amour

amygwen said:


> I only have one, this is the only good picture I have of it:
> 
> I was a bit tipsy LOL to say the least :blush:
> 
> I want more, I just haven't decided yet. I was going to get one for my 21st birthday but I was still BFing and didn't want to risk it incase of the chance of infection.

I looove your tattoo, Amy. :D


----------



## amygwen

x__amour said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> I only have one, this is the only good picture I have of it:
> 
> I was a bit tipsy LOL to say the least :blush:
> 
> I want more, I just haven't decided yet. I was going to get one for my 21st birthday but I was still BFing and didn't want to risk it incase of the chance of infection.
> 
> I looove your tattoo, Amy. :DClick to expand...

Thanks Shannon!!! Me too :D I always forget about it, I haven't seen it in forever LOL but that's because it's on my back!


----------



## MommyGrim

we can't wait said:


> MommyGrim said:
> 
> 
> This is the one I got in July :thumbup:
> View attachment 309302
> 
> I'm a HUGE Harry Potter fan, and I felt that it was only appropriate to get it at the end of the series
> 
> OMGosh, Treslyn... I *love* your HP tattoo.Click to expand...

Haha thanks! :flower:

ETA: I really wanna get at least one other HP tattoo...I think I'll probably end up getting 'All was well.' on the side of my foot but I haven't fully decided lol


----------



## brandonsgirl

MommyGrim said:


> we can't wait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyGrim said:
> 
> 
> This is the one I got in July :thumbup:
> View attachment 309302
> 
> I'm a HUGE Harry Potter fan, and I felt that it was only appropriate to get it at the end of the series
> 
> OMGosh, Treslyn... I *love* your HP tattoo.Click to expand...
> 
> Haha thanks! :flower:
> 
> ETA: I really wanna get at least one other HP tattoo...I think I'll probably end up getting 'All was well.' on the side of my foot but I haven't fully decided lolClick to expand...

Im getting some writing on the side of my foot tomorrow :roll: Im bricking it! :dohh:


----------



## purple_kiwi

This is mine. I really wanted the colour to get touched up to look nicer because after it healed it looks kinda funny but when i went back i guess the person was all offened because she like freak out and said it look perfect to her :cry: but after next LO im thinking about adding a foot print under it and their initials then get birth flowers to tie it together lol sounds big but i hope it wont look to bad
 



Attached Files:







165612_10150381360505107_824660106_16831200_3361483_n.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## brandonsgirl

purple_kiwi said:


> This is mine. I really wanted the colour to get touched up to look nicer because after it healed it looks kinda funny but when i went back* i guess the person was all offened because she like freak out and said it look perfect to her * but after next LO im thinking about adding a foot print under it and their initials then get birth flowers to tie it together lol sounds big but i hope it wont look to bad

WTH, its not her body or tattoo its yours! She shouldnt get offended she should be flattered that you ment back to her insted of just going to any other tattoo artist. When ever ive gotten tattoos, ive always been told ' oh if you have any problems just come back and i will touch it up for free'.

My last one, (the one on my ankle) has pink inside the ribbon. Which has faded alot within just a week. I was going to get it touched up but then just got busy. Most tattoo artists should touch up at least once after the initial tattoo though.


----------



## lizardbreath

I only have one for now however Im getting 3 more when ever I have the money. Right now I just have this one its a Yin Yang With all the Zodiac symbols around it. To me it means the Balance between good and Evil. I was going though a rough Patch and it seemed Suiting. Its Starting to Fade though and that Picture is Old. its from when I first got it and that was when I was 16. 
https://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac357/jaymeeelizabeth/189558_6232040306_512555306_155646_1895_n.jpg


----------



## purple_kiwi

brandonsgirl said:


> purple_kiwi said:
> 
> 
> This is mine. I really wanted the colour to get touched up to look nicer because after it healed it looks kinda funny but when i went back* i guess the person was all offened because she like freak out and said it look perfect to her * but after next LO im thinking about adding a foot print under it and their initials then get birth flowers to tie it together lol sounds big but i hope it wont look to bad
> 
> WTH, its not her body or tattoo its yours! She shouldnt get offended she should be flattered that you ment back to her insted of just going to any other tattoo artist. When ever ive gotten tattoos, ive always been told ' oh if you have any problems just come back and i will touch it up for free'.
> 
> My last one, (the one on my ankle) has pink inside the ribbon. Which has faded alot within just a week. I was going to get it touched up but then just got busy. Most tattoo artists should touch up at least once after the initial tattoo though.Click to expand...

yea i was really mad, they even give a paper that says return within 6 months and i did she was just all like i see nothing wrong looks perfect i dont see anything to fix :wacko: honestly i want the colours more blanced out as she put way to much purple but i have found another that does really good work i plan on going to just currently cant lol


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ahh i don't have any and wouldn't get one either.. :) x


----------



## emyandpotato

I have one on my hip but I can't find a pre-pregnancy photo and it's all distorted now. I also have a little heart on my wrist and a bow on the back of my neck. I'd take photos but really cba :dohh:


----------



## sarah0108

i love tattoos :happydance:


----------



## wasey

Cant show but I have a few, Summer Love on my forearm, a butterfly on my wrist, rose on my ankle and a lily on my back. But I was OH's canvas for a while as he started tattooing haha :')


----------



## we can't wait

For the ladies who've said they'd never get one, is there a particular reason? Just curious. :flower:


----------



## sarah0108

I wanna know too :haha:


----------



## youngmummy94

I want to get 
- ' Every sinner has a future, every saint has a past ' on the side of my foot.
&
- Tylers name, maybe with a quote like ' I didn't know what the future held until I held my son ' maybe on my forearm or shoulder blade..


----------



## 10.11.12

I personally wouldn't get one just because I know my skin and my body will change. What looks good at 19 won't always look good at 40 and I don't want to have a distorted design on my body. Plus, if I ended up having regrets it's very expensive to change/remove a tattoo.


----------



## we can't wait

youngmummy94 said:


> Every sinner has a future, every saint has a past ' on the side of my foot.

^ Love that!

I've seen the same thing as a couples tattoo & really liked it. I like the idea of it being on the foot better though, tbh. ;)

ETA-- Here's the couple one I'd mentioned:

Spoiler
https://images2.fanpop.com/images/photos/7400000/Matching-Tattoo-Saint-and-Sinner-tattoos-7476244-500-375.jpg


----------



## rainbows_x

This is the one I have for Saturday, will be on my upper wrist.


----------



## xgem27x

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/282653_2281168708255_1219935827_2714137_3302926_n.jpg

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/374871_2644945082437_1219935827_3088788_1176916571_n.jpg

I should hopefully be getting another 5 or 6 next year, I have always spent my money on piercings, because they're quick an easy, I dont have the time with the twins to go get hours done! But next year I am going to find the time, cos we should have a bit more spending money xxx


----------



## annawrigley

we can't wait said:


> For the ladies who've said they'd never get one, is there a particular reason? Just curious. :flower:

I wouldn't rule it out completely, but I wouldn't get one until i was a million % sure its exactly what I wanted. I'm not sure where I'd get it either, I can't think of any place that to me would be ideal. And i can't think of anything either, i'd want it to be perfect and for me to never go off it or get bored of it, and I can't guarantee that of myself cos I get bored of things fast :haha:



10.11.12 said:


> I personally wouldn't get one just because I know my skin and my body will change. What looks good at 19 won't always look good at 40 and I don't want to have a distorted design on my body. Plus, if I ended up having regrets it's very expensive to change/remove a tattoo.

This too


----------



## TaraxSophia

I have two, a little heart on the back of my neck.. its so little! And 'Sophia' on my wrist :flower: Planing on getting a BAJILION next year! ive got so many ideas, also xgem27x your tattoos are beautiful!! Can i ask what the little symbols are that go along the stem of the dandelion clock say? :D


----------



## QuintinsMommy

purple_kiwi said:


> brandonsgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purple_kiwi said:
> 
> 
> This is mine. I really wanted the colour to get touched up to look nicer because after it healed it looks kinda funny but when i went back* i guess the person was all offened because she like freak out and said it look perfect to her * but after next LO im thinking about adding a foot print under it and their initials then get birth flowers to tie it together lol sounds big but i hope it wont look to bad
> 
> WTH, its not her body or tattoo its yours! She shouldnt get offended she should be flattered that you ment back to her insted of just going to any other tattoo artist. When ever ive gotten tattoos, ive always been told ' oh if you have any problems just come back and i will touch it up for free'.
> 
> My last one, (the one on my ankle) has pink inside the ribbon. Which has faded alot within just a week. I was going to get it touched up but then just got busy. Most tattoo artists should touch up at least once after the initial tattoo though.Click to expand...
> 
> yea i was really mad, they even give a paper that says return within 6 months and i did she was just all like i see nothing wrong looks perfect i dont see anything to fix :wacko: honestly i want the colours more blanced out as she put way to much purple but i have found another that does really good work i plan on going to just currently cant lolClick to expand...

tell me who im looking to get some done and fixed


----------



## purple_kiwi

darkside on eastmain they have only one guy there i think lol i never saw anyone else, ex friend went there and he was really good (did a pretty big feather tattoo) and seems to be pretty reasonable he looked at mine and was able to tell what needed fix and gave me a quote.


----------



## JadeBaby75

Here are mine. It was actually a really funny story. The one on my foot Luck when I initiall got it done, the guy who did it messed it up and left the bottom loop out on the L. So it looked like an F. I wish I could find a before and after pic cuz it took me almost a year to get it fixed. Everyone would always ask why do you have Fuck on your foot!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1620.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 3









IMAG1621.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## brandonsgirl

JadeBaby75 said:


> Here are mine. It was actually a really funny story. The one on my foot Luck when I initiall got it done, the guy who did it messed it up and left the bottom loop out on the L. So it looked like an F. I wish I could find a before and after pic cuz it took me almost a year to get it fixed. Everyone would always ask why do you have Fuck on your foot!

Did it hurt on your foot compared to ankle? Hello kitty is on your ankle.right ?


----------



## JadeBaby75

yeah HK is on my ankle. I cant really remember which hurt worse. I think my foot. It wasnt really painful it just stung like hell!!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I have one atm, but it's unfinished. (it's quite a big piece)
It's cherry blossoms and ivy with Olivia's name in Tsalagi down one of the ivy leaves. 

Spoiler
https://i372.photobucket.com/albums/oo170/Fakeitonbroadway/Photo31.jpg
https://i372.photobucket.com/albums/oo170/Fakeitonbroadway/Photo29.jpg
https://i372.photobucket.com/albums/oo170/Fakeitonbroadway/Photo28.jpg


----------



## brandonsgirl

JadeBaby75 said:


> yeah HK is on my ankle. I cant really remember which hurt worse. I think my foot. It wasnt really painful it just stung like hell!!

I have one on the inside of my leg whete you have your ankle one. That one mainly stung too. Am hoping my foot will be the same lol.



Croc-O-Dile said:


> I have one atm, but it's unfinished. (it's quite a big piece)
> It's cherry blossoms and ivy with Olivia's nme in Tsalagi down one of the ivy leaves.
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i372.photobucket.com/albums/oo170/Fakeitonbroadway/Photo31.jpg
> https://i372.photobucket.com/albums/oo170/Fakeitonbroadway/Photo29.jpg
> https://i372.photobucket.com/albums/oo170/Fakeitonbroadway/Photo28.jpg

This is so pretty


----------



## xgem27x

Croc-O-Dile said:


> I have one atm, but it's unfinished. (it's quite a big piece)
> It's cherry blossoms and ivy with Olivia's name in Tsalagi down one of the ivy leaves.
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i372.photobucket.com/albums/oo170/Fakeitonbroadway/Photo31.jpg
> https://i372.photobucket.com/albums/oo170/Fakeitonbroadway/Photo29.jpg
> https://i372.photobucket.com/albums/oo170/Fakeitonbroadway/Photo28.jpg

I love your tattoo Ally :flower:

I'm getting a cherry blossom back piece, pretty much the exact same place as yours (more the side of the back going up to the shoulder, not central back), but slightly different blossom, and then 4 or 5 butterflies

I love cherry blossom tattoos, but all the ones I've seen on google are "OKish" iykwim, but I think yours is absolutely beautiful xxxxx


----------



## sarah0108

I hate seeing this, it makes me tattoo broody! :rofl:


----------



## xgem27x

sarah0108 said:


> I hate seeing this, it makes me tattoo broody! :rofl:

You know!! I think to myself, I could pay to have a couple of small ones done, or save up for longer and wait longer to have my big piece done, which I would rather do, but I hate those words "wait longer" ....I just wish I could get it done in a day, it be pain free, and it costs 50p... that would be good! :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

i know thats what im like haha


----------



## newmommy23

I have 4....
1. My hip tattoo
2. roman numeral number 23 behind my ear (my roller derby number)
3. hawk on my forearm
4. My tree on my back, not done yet ^.^
 



Attached Files:







tat1.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 5









tat2.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 5









tat3.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 6









tattoocleaned.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ONoez2010

we can't wait said:


> For the ladies who've said they'd never get one, is there a particular reason? Just curious. :flower:

I have like a phobia to needles :haha: 
.. and im scared it might hurt


----------



## ONoez2010

MommyGrim said:


> This is the one I got in July :thumbup:
> View attachment 309302
> 
> I'm a HUGE Harry Potter fan, and I felt that it was only appropriate to get it at the end of the series =]
> 
> And this is the one that I plan to get someone within the month as a gift from OH for Chirstmas :happydance:
> View attachment 309303
> 
> I love it as it allows me to add my future children to it :flower:

i love love love love your HP tattoo! :) 
IF i ever get a tattoo i would either want the dark mark, "After all the time? "Always", the slytherin crest or "mischief managed" :D


----------



## sarah0108

My tattoo didnt really hurt :) i liked the 'pain' though :blush:


----------



## AriannasMama

sarah0108 said:


> My tattoo didnt really hurt :) i liked the 'pain' though :blush:

Me too! & I got mine on the top of my foot (I have 3 stars on there), haha. I want Arianna's birthday in roman numerals either behind my ear or somewhere else next.


----------



## sarah0108

Iwant something for my kids but i cant work out what i want.

I dont just want their names on my wrist as EVERYONE has that, i want something a bit different but just little?


----------



## AirForceWife7

Tattoo pain for me was NOTHING compared to childbirth :haha:

However, I can explain the pain none other than me wanting to punch my artist in the face! :rofl: It kinda felt like someone was scratching me really annoyingly :haha:


----------



## brandonsgirl

Lol i know what you mean.. 
Mind you im sure when i got my 2nd tat the artist wanted to punch me. Its the one just above my ankle and for some reason in certain areas my leg would sort of flinch. I had no control over it lol. So he had to hold my leg hella tight to keep the lines straight lmao.


----------



## MommyGrim

ONoez2010 said:


> MommyGrim said:
> 
> 
> This is the one I got in July :thumbup:
> View attachment 309302
> 
> I'm a HUGE Harry Potter fan, and I felt that it was only appropriate to get it at the end of the series =]
> 
> And this is the one that I plan to get someone within the month as a gift from OH for Chirstmas :happydance:
> View attachment 309303
> 
> I love it as it allows me to add my future children to it :flower:
> 
> i love love love love your HP tattoo! :)
> IF i ever get a tattoo i would either want the dark mark, "After all the time? "Always", the slytherin crest or "mischief managed" :DClick to expand...

:flower: Thanks!

I thought about getting 'Always' written somewhere but I wasn't sure where! I always thought the Dark Mark would be an awesome tattoo though!


----------



## Rhio92

I keep looking for inspiration for a tattoo for Connor (nnot for connor, but ygm :haha: ) but have noooo idea what to have.


----------



## Bexxx

I very much want these tattoo's :D

Spoiler
https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRy7bze33nxbB8rpsq4HOzR54IW1HdnS_93JQ-kMOwHiz2I_3Vc
https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSvexCemIy6MS_GmjnbjWXGag7fAn0tqSzPxjv0_zeRzU_DxjJrWA

I'll never get them, it would involve actually making an appointment, having to sit and get it done etc...:lol:


----------



## AirForceWife7

Bexxx said:


> I very much want these tattoo's :D
> 
> Spoiler
> https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRy7bze33nxbB8rpsq4HOzR54IW1HdnS_93JQ-kMOwHiz2I_3Vc
> https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSvexCemIy6MS_GmjnbjWXGag7fAn0tqSzPxjv0_zeRzU_DxjJrWA
> 
> I'll never get them, it would involve actually making an appointment, having to sit and get it done etc...:lol:

 Gears of War, eh? ;)


----------



## Bexxx

AirForceWife7 said:


> Bexxx said:
> 
> 
> I very much want these tattoo's :D
> 
> Spoiler
> https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRy7bze33nxbB8rpsq4HOzR54IW1HdnS_93JQ-kMOwHiz2I_3Vc
> https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSvexCemIy6MS_GmjnbjWXGag7fAn0tqSzPxjv0_zeRzU_DxjJrWA
> 
> I'll never get them, it would involve actually making an appointment, having to sit and get it done etc...:lol:
> 
> Gears of War, eh? ;)Click to expand...

Yeah!
I love it, but I've hardly had the time to play no.3 :cry:


----------



## vhal_x

I have the Assassin's Creed one :) need to get it fixed slightly and getting stuff added to it though :D

Getting a gaming sleeve too, and the GOW symbol is in my design XD xx


----------



## Bexxx

vhal_x said:


> I have the Assassin's Creed one :) need to get it fixed slightly and getting stuff added to it though :D
> 
> *Getting a gaming sleeve too, and the GOW symbol is in my design XD xx*

That sounds awesomeeee!


----------



## vhal_x

Yeah I can't wait :) 

My AC tattoo is at the top of my back (on my spine), just under my neck and it hurt like a bitch :haha: Getting "Nothing is true. Everything is permitted." around it with wings coming off it down my back xx


----------



## Bexxx

Heh, I'm getting that quote too (at some point in my life :haha: )
I don't know where to get my AC tattoo :/ Back of the neck sounds sore!


----------



## KaceysMummy

I have footprints on the side of my wrist - wish I had been more creative tbh, it's not that great, could do with a touch up and the toes are different sizes :?
I want another on my foot - not sure what yet... x


----------



## AirForceWife7

vhal_x said:


> Yeah I can't wait :)
> 
> My AC tattoo is at the top of my back (on my spine), just under my neck and it hurt like a bitch :haha: Getting "Nothing is true. Everything is permitted." around it with wings coming off it down my back xx




Bexxx said:


> Heh, I'm getting that quote too (at some point in my life :haha: )
> I don't know where to get my AC tattoo :/ Back of the neck sounds sore!

OMG. Tooootttaalllllyyyyy thought I was the only gaming nerd on here! :dance:

:rofl:


----------



## MommyGrim

AirForceWife7 said:


> vhal_x said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I can't wait :)
> 
> My AC tattoo is at the top of my back (on my spine), just under my neck and it hurt like a bitch :haha: Getting "Nothing is true. Everything is permitted." around it with wings coming off it down my back xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bexxx said:
> 
> 
> Heh, I'm getting that quote too (at some point in my life :haha: )
> I don't know where to get my AC tattoo :/ Back of the neck sounds sore!Click to expand...
> 
> OMG. Tooootttaalllllyyyyy thought I was the only gaming nerd on here! :dance:
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

Nope, me too :thumbup: When I saw the GOW and AC tattoo, I got all excited and showed my OH! :haha:


----------



## Bexxx

Yay, teen mum gamers :dance:


----------



## vhal_x

I will upload a pic of my gaming collection in a sec ;) xx


----------



## vhal_x

This isn't all of my games, just one part of my collection (I collect Limited Edition variants of games/movies, but these are some of the games):

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/380526_274489799262061_242794625764912_869010_1235143957_n.jpg


----------



## vhal_x

Also, that photo is a few months old, there are even more games in there now :haha: xx


----------



## Bexxx

Oh my God.
That is a freaking awesome (part) collection you have!


----------



## vhal_x

Thanks :) I'm pretty proud of it XD There's always new things getting added into it :) Got a few items I've gotten signed by the developers too (along with little letters they've written to me)

The things I've gotten signed so far, are:

Killzone 3 (and got a few wee letters from Guerrilla Games and they gave me two guide books)

Fable III :cloud9: (and got a wee letter from them and they gave me a book: The Balverine Order)

Enslaved Oddysey to the West (got a wee letter too)

Hoping to get my Batman stuff signed, and my Assassin's Creed stuff, and hopefully I'll get Cliffy B to sign my GOW3 Epic Edition :cloud9: but I'll be very lucky if I can pull that off :haha: xx


----------



## vhal_x

Whoops, also got a wee letter from Bethesda, as I won some stuff in a competition from them XD xx

EDIT: A lot of my games aren't available in the UK, as I import a lot of them from the US, Poland, Austria/Germany and Australia (I have my sources ;)) so I'm extremely proud that not many people in Scotland or even the UK will have some of my editions xx


----------



## Bexxx

I'm actually a little bit speechless because I am SO JEALOUS :rofl:
How do you get it all signed? I'd probably die if I met 'Cliffy B'!


----------



## vhal_x

I call people and write to them, etc :haha: It costs me a lot in postage and phonecalls, but it is soooo worth it :rofl: 

I'm desperate to actually meet them all though, it's not the same through email/phone/letters :haha: But next year, I'm hoping to go to a few conventions and hopefully meet everyone XD xx


----------



## sarah0108

Wow!


----------



## vhal_x

I'm kinda dreading Christmas as everybody is buying me more games, and as much as I love them, I've no room! Everywhere is filled with games and movies :dohh:

My livingroom has the games in the photo, along with the PC and when you add my couch and LO's playpen and toybox, there's no more room.

My kitchen :blush: has three giant (almost roof height) shelves full of game/movie editions, then all the kitchen appliances, so again, no room left...

My hall has one big set of shelves with lots of DVDs on it, and there's no room for anything else as my hall is soo thin and small.

My bedroom has a big shelving unit with movie props (things I have gotten that have been used on-screen in movies) and in my wardrobe, half of it is taken up with clothing/costumes used on screen in movies (majority of the clothing are from Piranha 3D and Superhero Movie :rotf:) and my bedroom is small (LO has the bigger room) so thats the space all used up because of the bed.

LO's bedroom, full of his own stuff, but underneath his cot is tonnes of games/movies that I don't have the room to display :haha:

I have too much :dohh: xx


----------



## sarah0108

Jeeeeez thats a lot lol


----------



## Bexxx

Wooooah!
That's a load of stuff!
I just have a little unit on the side of my TV :rofl:


----------



## vhal_x

Any size collection is great in my eyes XD

The major downside to having editions everywhere is the fact that LO always goes for them, and as soon as you move him away from one bunch, he's right next to another bunch so can get at them :dohh: xx


----------



## sarah0108

You should make a group on bnb for gamers lok


----------



## vhal_x

There is a BnB gamers group, but it's always empty :haha: xx


----------



## Bexxx

I didn't know there was, off to search :lol:


----------



## leoniebabey

sarah0108 said:


> My tattoo didnt really hurt :) i liked the 'pain' though :blush:

i love the pain and the noise of it, im such a fruit loop!


----------



## newmommy23

I just got a new one today! and my back finished three days ago lol I'm a proper addict


----------



## leoniebabey

ah nice what you get ?


----------



## newmommy23

its a swirly thing with leaves and a triquetra in the middle! I love it!! :)


----------



## leoniebabey

sounds lovely hun


----------



## missZOEEx

sarah0108 said:


> Iwant something for my kids but i cant work out what i want.
> 
> I dont just want their names on my wrist as EVERYONE has that, i want something a bit different but just little?

this made me think...
your kiddies are a little older aren't they? 
can they spell/write their own names?
I heard of someone getting their kids to write their names on her where she wanted the tattoo to be and she got the tattoo artist to go over her kids writing. So it's still their names, but in their cute messy newly found handwriting. I always thought it would be a super cute idea. :)


----------



## xgem27x

I did a henna last night..... now I really want to get it as a real tattoo because it looks sooooo good!!

I love doing henna, its definately good to get an idea of a tattoo before you actually get it :thumbup:


----------

